# Question about Ortho tree and shrub for flees



## nick220 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have read several threads how good Ortho tree and shrub kills flees on dogs and in your yard. Has anyone used it on their cats. If so how much do you put on them. My understanding you can put 1CC on your dog. Is this correct? Do you water it down like you are going to spray the yard before putting it on your animal?


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 10, 2015)

I use it on dogs. My understanding it works systemically in the dog with an external application. Fleas ingest it by biting the dog. The amount applied is determined by weight. That is the Imidichloripid portion. Some Tree and Shrub formulations also have cythurisan?? which I understand  is a contact killer. That formulation might work in the yard but I would be reluctant to use it on a dog. Imidichorprid is the same ingredient found in the expensive top of the line flea killers. People use it monthly. I have only used it twice in three years because I haven't had flea problems since using it.

I have no idea what it would do on cats.


----------



## watermedic (Feb 10, 2015)

Tree and Shrub insecticide without fertilizer such as this:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41dsHPNj3TL._SY355_.jpg


----------



## nick220 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ok thanks, Has anyone used this stuff on cats?


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

Ran across a deal today. At the feed store . Hy Yield Systemic . 1.47% Imidichloriprid . Nothing else. The standard. , while tree and Shrub might be 0.072% which means you have to use twice as much , on sale for $8.50 for 8 ounces. 

That's about $1,000 worth of active ingredient in the high priced spreads through the Pet Market LOL.

I know nothing about cats, except for Black Panthers. Google Imidichlorprid about cats and fleas.


----------



## watermedic (Feb 12, 2015)

The tree and shrub I referenced is 1.47%

About 19 bucks a jug.

Been using the same jug for years.


----------



## nick220 (Mar 9, 2015)

What feed store?


----------



## watermedic (Mar 9, 2015)

Found mine at Tractor Supply


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 9, 2015)

Works good on fleas. Not so good on ticks. So I use something for both.


----------



## specialk (Mar 10, 2015)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## erniesp (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a 10 pound beagle. How do you apply this on the dog? Dilute with water? Straight out of bottle? Thanks


----------



## watermedic (Mar 10, 2015)

Straight

I just use a syringe (no needle) to measure it. Then put it on their belly and rub it in.


----------



## specialk (Mar 10, 2015)

erniesp said:


> I have a 10 pound beagle. How do you apply this on the dog? Dilute with water? Straight out of bottle? Thanks



use a syringe....1cc.....squirt it between the shoulders on the back close to the skin...once a month......


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Mar 10, 2015)

nick220 said:


> Ok thanks, Has anyone used this stuff on cats?



It CAN NOT be used on cats


----------

